# 75g Tank Build and Stocking suggestions



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

I have started a 75g tank. It presently has 6 Lyretail Black Mollies, 5 HiFin Lyretail Red Tuxedo Swordtails, and 2 Bluetail Fancy Guppies (they weren't a good fit for my wife's 10g invertebrate tank).

My tank cycle will be complete by the weekend. Upon completion of the cycle, I intend to add a Synodontis Eupterus, a Synodontis Multipuncatus, a Synodontis Decorus, a Synodontis Zebra-Hybris, a Red-tail Shark, a Rainbow Shark, and 5-6 Angelfish.

I have a decent selection of live plants in the tank, Anubias Coffeefolia, Anubias Hostifolia, Anubias Afzelii, Amazon Sword, Broadleaf Java Fern, Water Sprite, Aponogeton Crispus (I think, bulb is just sprouting), and a ledge of Firemoss. I will likely be adding 2 or 3 more 2inx4in ledges of moss.

I was hoping the community could give me feedback as to whether or not my stocking theory is a good one. Will I have too many fish, not enough fish, or will it be "just right"? Does anyone foresee any problems arising with my selected fish types coexisting? *question


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The Fish Company is not too big for 250 liters. The sizes go well together, only the guppys may be too small.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

updates? photos?


----------



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

So, it's been up and running for a few months now. Here's what I ended up with... 1 Synodontis Decorus, 1 Synodontis Multipunctatus, 1 Siamese Algae Eater, 1 Bristlenose Pleco, 2 Angelfish (the rest didn't make it), 7 Guppies (only have 2 females in the mix now), 6-7 Swordtails (+2 10g Fry tanks, each with ~10), 5 Mollies (can't seem to catch the females in time to save fry)

I can work on a few photos to post


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome, we would love to see it!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I like the stocking.


----------

